# New drive/image 24 hours in C&DE



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Tivo Premiere XL
New WD Red Plus 4TB drive.
Ran WD Full diagnostics. No problems found
Restored new 4TB image using DvrBARS.
Booted into Guided Setup, ran Guided Setup just to test everything.
Ran C&DE, 24 hours so far. (I want to restore back to Guided Setup).

From other forum posts it does not seen normal for C&DE to take so long on a good drive. Any thoughts on what could be going on? Should I go back to the beginning, erase the drive and try again? Or keep waiting for C&DE to finish?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you restored from the image again, then everything would repeat. The C&DE MUST marry the MB and the drive image. 

Yes, C&DE can take a long time, even overnight or longer.
After its complete, it will go to Guided Setup.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

OK, I'll let it continue for at least 48 hours before abandoning hope.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Kranes said:


> Tivo Premiere XL
> New WD Red Plus 4TB drive.
> Ran WD Full diagnostics. No problems found
> Restored new 4TB image using DvrBARS.
> ...


To me that seems excessive for a C&DE especially if it is not full of recordings. If that 4 TB Premier XL (TCD748) image is from ggieseke, then when you booted up, it should marry the image to the unit and you should not have to do a C&DE.


----------



## jmiller50 (May 2, 2010)

jmbach said:


> To me that seems excessive for a C&DE especially if it is not full of recordings. If that 4 TB Premier XL (TCD748) image is from ggieseke, then when you booted up, it should marry the image to the unit and you should not have to do a C&DE.


I think its a well known problem with Premiere models running TE3. I tried doing a Clear Guide Data & ToDo-List before Christmas and mine was stuck at that screen for 6 days before I could get a KS 57 to work. But I don't think you need to do that. Just reimage the drive and you should boot up into the guided setup.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

48 hours now. Giving up. Yes it's a ggieseke image. If I assume the failure of C&DE is not a sign of some problem that needs to be solved, then what steps should I do now to prep the disk for another full Restore? Do I need to run Erase from the WD Diagnostics or can I just restore the image again with the disk in its current state?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You never mentioned the exact drive model. I assume its a WD40EFRX (old version,) and that would be fine.
BUT, if its a WD40EFAX (new version,) then it would not work.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Kranes said:


> 48 hours now. Giving up. Yes it's a ggieseke image. If I assume the failure of C&DE is not a sign of some problem that needs to be solved, then what steps should I do now to prep the disk for another full Restore? Do I need to run Erase from the WD Diagnostics or can I just restore the image again with the disk in its current state?


You can run a quick erase with WD Diagnostic and then restore the image.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

It's a Red Plus (EFRX). I'm going to do the WD erase and then restore again. Assuming that after that it boots again to Quick Start, I'll assume it's good to go and call it a day. This will be sold so my main goal is to have confidence that I'm not passing some unsolved problem on to the buyer.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The EFAX is also deemed as WD Red Plus, just the newer version.

You could also do Kickstart 58, if I recall. TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Just to clarify the WD model naming and codes, which they seem to have made unnecessarily confusing.

Red Plus = CMR = EFRX models below 8TB but EFAX 8TB and 10TB and EFFX for 14TB
Current Red = SMR = EFAX (only offered in 2-6TB). Not good for TiVo.
Older Red model may be CMR/EFRX. Existing stock may be sold as "Red Plus" even if the label says "Red"


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jon Kranes said:


> 48 hours now. Giving up. Yes it's a ggieseke image. If I assume the failure of C&DE is not a sign of some problem that needs to be solved, then what steps should I do now to prep the disk for another full Restore? Do I need to run Erase from the WD Diagnostics or can I just restore the image again with the disk in its current state?


I honestly don't know if my 748 images need a C&DE to marry the drive to the motherboard or not. First thing to check after restoring the image is the TiVo Serial Number in the System Information screen. If it's all zeros you need to run C&DE. If it has the correct TSN, record something and then reboot the box. If the recording doesn't disappear after the reboot you're good to go.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd try a KS57 first.

If that fails try a KS76543210 .

-KP


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

I've started the full restore. Takes about 24 hrs....

ggieseke: the previous time through the serial number (I assume this is "TiVo service number"?) did show up correctly after running Guided Setup, and it correctly identified my lifetime service. I did not test any recordings so do you recommend I do this before concluding the system is good to go? I want to ultimately get it back to Guided Setup so I assume this would mean yet another restore after verifying the recording, unless there is some other way to put it back into Guided Setup state, as it seems the C&DE does not work for whatever reason.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Kranes said:


> I've started the full restore. Takes about 24 hrs....
> 
> ggieseke: the previous time through the serial number (I assume this is "TiVo service number"?) did show up correctly after running Guided Setup, and it correctly identified my lifetime service. I did not test any recordings so do you recommend I do this before concluding the system is good to go? I want to ultimately get it back to Guided Setup so I assume this would mean yet another restore after verifying the recording, unless there is some other way to put it back into Guided Setup state, as it seems the C&DE does not work for whatever reason.


You might need to force connect the TiVo to the TiVo servers several times afterward it boots up before trying a C&DE and make sure the guide data has been fully updated. Might consider running a KS 57 on it prior doing a C&DE as well.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

jmbach said:


> You might need to force connect the TiVo to the TiVo servers several times afterward it boots up before trying a C&DE and make sure the guide data has been fully updated. Might consider running a KS 57 on it prior doing a C&DE as well.


Thanks for the suggestions. Once my restore finishes (looks like in a few hours) I'm going to try this.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

So. Finished the restore. Went though Guided Setup. Everything looked good.
Recorded a movie. Tested playback of the recording.
Rebooted. Everything worked as expected ... but the recorded movie was gone!
Suggestions for what to try next? KS 57?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

A KS 57 followed by another recording, playback, and reboot. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Sadly, after KS 57, recordings still do not survive restart. Other than this fatal problem, everything behaves normally.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Kranes said:


> Sadly, after KS 57, recordings still do not survive restart. Other than this fatal problem, everything behaves normally.


Try KS 58. Make sure you force connect to the TiVo servers several times before rebooting. If that does not work, then a KS 76543210 which is a factory reset. Cannot guarantee it won't boot loop.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Isn't KS 58 supposed to be similar to 57 and display the GSOD? When doing KS 58 I get "Installing an update" and then a standard startup. That sounds like what KS 56 does, right? I tried it twice to make sure I didn't just hit the wrong numbers but it was the same both times.

More info that might help troubleshoot the issue. When I look at the recording History I see a bunch of entries that say "Not Recorded". If I press "info" for any of the recordings it says "This show was not recorded because of an unknown reason (R115)".

I can try KS 76543210 next if that still seems like the best option. I'm still wondering why I should be having problems at all with a brand new disk and clean image? I'm assuming others have also used this exact same disk image and not run into problems, right?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon Kranes said:


> Isn't KS 58 supposed to be similar to 57 and display the GSOD? When doing KS 58 I get "Installing an update" and then a standard startup. That sounds like what KS 56 does, right? I tried it twice to make sure I didn't just hit the wrong numbers but it was the same both times.
> 
> More info that might help troubleshoot the issue. When I look at the recording History I see a bunch of entries that say "Not Recorded". If I press "info" for any of the recordings it says "This show was not recorded because of an unknown reason (R115)".
> 
> I can try KS 76543210 next if that still seems like the best option. I'm still wondering why I should be having problems at all with a brand new disk and clean image? I'm assuming others have also used this exact same disk image and not run into problems, right?


KS 58 will give you that screen followed by a GSOD, but not always.

Do you see an image when you tune to the station that you are recording?

Delete all the recordings and then permanently delete the shows. Reboot with a KS 57. Then force connect to the TiVo service. Verify that it connected and completed successfully. Then record a show while watching it. When done, try going back into the show. If you can see the recorded show, reboot the machine and recheck to see if you can see the recording.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

While you have the TSN as all ZEROs (0000000000), you cannot record or view the recordings already on it.

You also cannot watch recordings on the drive that is recorded from another Tivo with a different TSN because it used the TSN to encode the content. When you transfer between Tivos (or to PCs), its decoded (removes TSN) and replaces it with the MAK (Media Access Key), the opposite is done when transferring from PCs to Tivo.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

TSN is TiVo Service Number? It's not all zeros. And I'm trying to view recordings made on the same machine. I can view them fine until I reboot, and then they vanish.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

More of the same.

Interestingly, KS 57 no longer goes to GSOD before booting up. Is that normal after running KS 57 previously or does that seem odd?

Recordings seem to work and show up in "My Shows" and are viewable, but disappear after a reboot, i.e. there is nothing in "My Shows" except the Welcome To Tivo and THX Optimizer. Note: my recordings from live TV do NOT show up in "History". Is that normal? What I see in History (the failed recordings) are the shows that the TiVo decided on its own to record. So far I have been testing by recording live TV for a minute or two only, then stopping the recording. As another test I've now scheduled a future recording and this time I'll let it record the full show before I try a reboot. Will report back on that later. But so far no luck on preserving recordings past reboot.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Update:

Shows scheduled for future recording also work as expected (meaning, they record as expected, and can be viewed after recording is done), but are lost after reboot. They show up in History as Not Recorded (Unknown Problem R115).

OnePasses DO survive reboot.

I don't know anything about TiVo internals so won't begin to speculate. Seems odd to me that clearly it is writing to the disk and saving info, just not for recordings.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If the recordings disappear when you reboot the drive in not fully married to the motherboard, and the only way to fix it is by running a Clear & Delete Everything.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> If the recordings disappear when you reboot the drive in not fully married to the motherboard, and the only way to fix it is by running a Clear & Delete Everything.


So, the whole thread started when C&DE ran for 48 hours and I eventually gave up, erased the disk and restored the image again. I'll start C&DE again now. How long would you say to let it run before abandoning hope?

UPDATE: C&DE completed very quickly this time! Will report back...

UPDATE: First test of recording surviving reboot successful! Hooray! Will continue to test but looks much better. The C&DE seems to have done the trick.


----------

